# Intel 6 Core Gulftown Renamed to i7 980x



## Jordster (May 14, 2008)

Don't know if this has already been posted. I searched and couldn't find any.

According to this source: http://tech.icrontic.com/news/intel-6-core-gulftown-to-be-named-core-i7-980x/ , Intel has renamed it's 6 core processor codenamed 'Gulftown' to i7 980x


----------

